# Rescued baby bearded dragon



## SlugBunnie (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I have recently rescued a baby bearded dragon from a man who clearly had no idea how to care for it. I have researched all i can and can now say that the baby is doing so much better.. (It was a bit if a state when i got it) .. Anyway now for my question... I am unsure as to the type of bearded dragon it is and was wondering if anyone would be able to tell me.. So i know how best to continue its care  










I hope you are able to view the images! 
Thank you so much


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

I can't see any pictures 

What do you mean, what type?


----------



## SlugBunnie (Feb 7, 2013)

What i mean is weather is it a Pogona Microlepidota or a Pogona Henrylawsoni etc... I shall try and post some
Pictures again in a second


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Pogona vitticeps are the most commonly kept pet bearded dragons. A pogona henrylawsoni is a rankin's dragon and they are much smaller than bearded. Not sure on microlepidota though.
You most likely have a vitticeps or henrylawsoni, the other commonly kept beardie is a german giant but these are also a member of p.vitticeps.


----------



## SlugBunnie (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Likely to be _P. vitticeps_. It's unlikely to be _P. henrylawsoni_ as they are more expensive and less common. It could be a cross between the 2, but all their care is similar (slightly lower temperatures for a Rankins though).


----------



## SlugBunnie (Feb 7, 2013)

for some reason the links for the pictures wont work.. so here is my own blogspot.. it has pictures on of titch my baby...

Energys


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

SlugBunnie said:


> image


You're copying the wrong link, but I got it from looking at the code :blush: here


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

And looks like a normal beardie to me (vitticeps).


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Exzhal said:


> And looks like a normal beardie to me (vitticeps).


I agree :2thumb:


Love that lil guy on the thumb pic though :flrt:


----------



## SlugBunnie (Feb 7, 2013)

thank you for doing that for me.. ive never used a forum before!..
And brill i am happy that you were able to help :-D


----------



## SlugBunnie (Feb 7, 2013)

lol the pic of titch on my thumb is pretty good lol :-D .. i have hundreds of pics and what a little poser!


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

SlugBunnie said:


> thank you for doing that for me.. ive never used a forum before!..
> And brill i am happy that you were able to help :-D


For future reference, to get the image URL to post on here between IMG tags;

If you're using Google Chrome, Firefox or similar right click on the image and "Copy Image URL" and use that between the tags. If you're using Internet Explorer right click on the image, click properties, then next to "Address (URL):" you can copy that link and put it between the tags.

OR go to TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting, upload it, and get the link from there :2thumb:

Good luck with your beardie


----------



## SlugBunnie (Feb 7, 2013)

wikkid ur a star ;-D .. thank you so much x


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

He's a handsome little guy.

Is it me folks, or does he seem a little....er......little..whistling2 for the breeder to have sold on yet?

It might just be the photo angles of course.


----------



## SlugBunnie (Feb 7, 2013)

I agree he is tiny!! The so called breeder had it in a very tiny little box with no heat or lighting etc... Its colouring was very dull and it was very lithargic, wasnt eating or pooping!! I made a hige fuss and the bloke practiclly threw it at me!! 
Since ive had it there has been a great improvement! I dont have any idea how old it is however i would guess no more than 6-8 weeks!!!


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

SlugBunnie said:


> I agree he is tiny!! The so called breeder had it in a very tiny little box with no heat or lighting etc... Its colouring was very dull and it was very lithargic, wasnt eating or pooping!! I made a hige fuss and the bloke practiclly threw it at me!!
> Since ive had it there has been a great improvement! I dont have any idea how old it is however i would guess no more than 6-8 weeks!!!


He sounds like a complete and utter :censor: mistreating an animal like that is disgusting. No heating! :gasp: beardies NEED It! Not eating or pooing either, the breeder should be shot.

Well done to you for making a point of this, I think if I was there I'd of taken the little guy, placed him somewhere warm and safe then said a few "words" to him. Or I'd of just given him a good hard smack! 

Hate people who don't look after their animals, they're like children. If you can't look after them then don't have them!

Rant over, sorry about that : victory:

Hope he does well with you, I'm sure he will


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

Good for you SlugBunnie - I suppose the upside of him being so young is that you got him early enough to counteract the bad start he'd had.


----------



## SlugBunnie (Feb 7, 2013)

Well i could have hurt the man tbh but wouldnt have done any good!.. But he does deserve to be shot!! Complete arse, i reported him to the rspca but they wont do much! Useless..
It has a real little personality coming out now.. Will only allow me to handle it, but gets skittish around men!! Can sometimes be a little skittish with me but not often, if it gets like that i just leave it alone for a while.. Ive had to give it a couple of baths as it was beyond dehydrated.. It loves baths!! (Im quite shocked at this).. And when i talk to it the way it looks at me is sooooo sweet, moves its head from side to side etc.. 
I know im ranting lols but its such a little sweety  .. X


----------

